# افران الحث



## m.abd el-latif (18 فبراير 2009)

*اريد المساعدة فى تصنيع فرن حث*

عايز اى حد يساعدنى فى الحصول على معلومات تصنيع افران الحث
او اى كتاب عن (design of induction melting furnace)


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 فبراير 2009)

Industrial Furnaces
by: W. Trinks, M. H. Mawhinney, R. A. Shannon, R. J. Reed, J. R. Garvey 
http://ifile.it/678l4jq/indfurweeiid0471387061.rar

Industrial and Process Furnaces: Principles, Design and Operation
by: Peter Mullinger, Barrie Jenkins 
http://ifile.it/vlz1eqr/ipfpjhzafccedwq.rar


----------



## m.abd el-latif (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرعلى مساعدتك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------

